# Simulation



## maxreeb (27 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte den neuen Materialflussrechner MFS von SAP Extended Warehouse Management testen. Das Untersuchungsobjekt ist eigentlich ein Lager mit Fördertechnik (Rollenbänder, Lift, etc. ) die mit Simatic S7 angesteuert werden.

Für die "Vortests" macht es jedoch Sinn nicht die SPS im Lager anzusprechen sondern dies zu simulieren. Da ich bezüglich SPS noch nicht so sehr bewandert bin, hab ich die Qual der Wahl! Nach meiner ersten Recherche habe ich folgende Simulationstools entdeckt:


PLCSIM
Trysim
ACCONtrol
WinCC
SPS-VISU
Über den Umfang der Funktionen, der Vor- und Nachteile und der Lern/Einstiegskurve konnte ich mir noch keinen richtigen Überblick verschaffen.

Mein Fokus liegt auf der Konfiguration und Anpassung von SAP EWM MFS das per Telegrammverkehr die SPS anspricht. Die Simulation der Lagerfördertechnik in seiner Komplexität und Detail stehen hingegen für meine Belange eher im Hintergrund.

Was ich also brauche ist eine Simulationssoftware


die ich über eine Schnittstelle, in meinem Falle über TCP/IP ansprechen kann (SAP EWM-MFS(PCo) soll mit der Simulationssoftware kommunizieren können)
mit leichtem Einstieg (die Fördertechnik möchte ich nur minimal im Simtool abbilden, sodaß lediglich das Empfangen und Versenden von ein Paar Telegrammen möglich ist)

Das Thema Simulation wurde im Forum schon ausführlichst diskutiert. Doch die Meinungen gehen ausseinander.

Ein kleiner Hinweis mit welchem Tool ich am besten beraten würde, würde mich sehr freuen.

Danke.

VG Max


----------



## ditj_vitja (1 Juni 2010)

Hey..

ich habe genau das selbe auch versucht mit der MFS von EWM und Telegrammkommunikation eine SimulationsSPS anzusprechen.
Jedoch kommen wir nicht an Plantconnectivity ran also musste ich ein eigenes Javatool schreiben, welches so fungiert wie das PCO. Mit diesem Javatool hat die Telegrammkomminikation zu einer SPSsimulation jedoch nicht funktioniert. Ich habe mit allen Tools die du erwähnt hast versucht die Telegrammkomminikation aufzubauen und eine Ein oder Auslagerung zu simulieren. Es hat alles nicht funktioniert, aber vielleicht ist es mit dem PCO dass du hast möglich, ich weiss es nicht. Was ich mich jetzt jedoch frage ist, wie du an das pco gekommen bist? Denn unserer Firma wurde von der SAP gesagt, dass es nicht möglich wäre jedem xbeliebigen das pco zur Verfügung zu stellen. Naja ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg, ich habe es wie gesagt mit meiner eigenen Middleware nicht geschafft...


----------



## ThomasSchmid (6 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben ähnliche Erfahrungen mit der SAP PCo gemacht. Das Tool stand uns auch nicht zur Verfügung. Die Lösung war ähnlich wie bei dem Vorredner.
Aus SAP LES / SAP WM - Projekte hatten wir bereits eine Middleware zur direkten Anbindung von SPSen an die SAP Welt. Diese Middleware haben wir entsprechend an die Anforderungen des SAP EWM MFS angepasst. 
Wir haben die Fa. Simplan als Simulationspartner mit ins Boot genommen. SAP EWM (MFS) steuert in unserer Simulation ein Hochregallager für Paletten (2 RBGs + Vorzone mit QVW und Auf- und Abgabepunkte).

Viele Grüße,
Thomas Schmid


----------



## maxreeb (7 Juni 2010)

ditj_vitja schrieb:


> Hey..
> 
> ich habe genau das selbe auch versucht mit der MFS von EWM und Telegrammkommunikation eine SimulationsSPS anzusprechen.
> Jedoch kommen wir nicht an Plantconnectivity ran also musste ich ein eigenes Javatool schreiben, welches so fungiert wie das PCO. Mit diesem Javatool hat die Telegrammkomminikation zu einer SPSsimulation jedoch nicht funktioniert. Ich habe mit allen Tools die du erwähnt hast versucht die Telegrammkomminikation aufzubauen und eine Ein oder Auslagerung zu simulieren. Es hat alles nicht funktioniert, aber vielleicht ist es mit dem PCO dass du hast möglich, ich weiss es nicht. Was ich mich jetzt jedoch frage ist, wie du an das pco gekommen bist? Denn unserer Firma wurde von der SAP gesagt, dass es nicht möglich wäre jedem xbeliebigen das pco zur Verfügung zu stellen. Naja ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg, ich habe es wie gesagt mit meiner eigenen Middleware nicht geschafft...



Plant Connectivity kann man vom Service Market Place runterladen sofern eine Lizenz/User für SCM/EWM besteht. Das dürfte damit eigentlich kein Problem sein.

VG Max


----------



## ditj_vitja (7 Juni 2010)

Lizens für EWM haben wir sicherlich aber finden können wir das PCO trotzdem nicht.
Wenn du mir nen link schicken könntest wär ich dir sehr verbunden


----------



## maxreeb (7 Juni 2010)

ditj_vitja schrieb:


> Lizens für EWM haben wir sicherlich aber finden können wir das PCO trotzdem nicht.
> Wenn du mir nen link schicken könntest wär ich dir sehr verbunden



Guckst du hier:

https://websmp104.sap-ag.de/support

Downloads > Download Basket

oder alternativ

Downloads > Download > Installations and Upgrades > Search for Installations and Upgrades

Suche nach den Stichwörtern: Plant Connectivity

VG Max


----------



## ThomasSchmid (7 Juni 2010)

SAP PCo ist Bestandteil von: 

Bundle of General Prod.
SAP Life Science
SAP Mining
SAP xMII
Supplementary Products
xApps
Wenn eine solche Lizenz vorhanden ist, kann es vom Marketplace geladen werden 
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Waelder (7 Juni 2010)

Für die Simulation der S7 SPS eignet sich bestens Winmod der Firma Mewes & Partner. Die haben meines wissens aber auch offene Treiber.

Für die Einheit brauchst Du dann : 

Dein System gekoppelt an eine Simulations SPS (ggf PLCSIM) und dann an Winmod.

http://www.winmod.de/

Schau da mal nach.

Bei mir geht fast keine Anlage ohne Winmod Simulation raus. Geht auch bestens zur Kundenschulung.


Grüsse Wälder


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Juni 2010)

maxreeb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte den neuen Materialflussrechner MFS von SAP Extended Warehouse Management testen. Das Untersuchungsobjekt ist eigentlich ein Lager mit Fördertechnik (Rollenbänder, Lift, etc. ) die mit Simatic S7 angesteuert werden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Max,

so wie ich Dich verstanden habe, möchtest Du das S7-Programm
der bestehenden Lagerverwaltung auf eine Simulations-SPS bringen,
die über TCP/IP kommunizieren kann.

Das können m. E. nur das schon erwähnte Accontrol, die *S7-Simulation*
von IBH und die *WinPLC-Engine* MHJ.

Die PLCSim ist von außen nicht erreichbar.

Mit dem von Waelder wähnten WinMod kannst Du Deine Anlage
simulieren. WinMod setzt eine S7-SPS oder S7-Simulation voraus.


----------



## maxreeb (8 Juni 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo Max,
> 
> so wie ich Dich verstanden habe, möchtest Du das S7-Programm
> der bestehenden Lagerverwaltung auf eine Simulations-SPS bringen,
> ...



Hallo Gerhard,

vielen Dank für die Infos!

Mein aktueller Stand: Ich brauche wahrscheinlich mehr als nur eine SPS Simulation. Ohne der Simulation/Emulation der Fördertechnik aus dem Lager kann  die SPS Simulation zwar vom EWM Telegramme erhalten aber nicht abschließen da die Bestätigungsnachrichten von der Fördertechnik fehlen... D.h. ich brauche zusätzlich auch WinMod oder ein vergleichbares Tool.


VG Max


----------



## maxreeb (10 Juni 2010)

ThomasSchmid schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben ähnliche Erfahrungen mit der SAP PCo gemacht. Das Tool stand uns auch nicht zur Verfügung. Die Lösung war ähnlich wie bei dem Vorredner.
> Aus SAP LES / SAP WM - Projekte hatten wir bereits eine Middleware zur direkten Anbindung von SPSen an die SAP Welt. Diese Middleware haben wir entsprechend an die Anforderungen des SAP EWM MFS angepasst.
> ...



Hallo Herr Schmid,

welche Simulationssoftware hat SimPlan für Ihren Anwendungsfall benutzt?

Danke.

VG Max R.


----------

